# Rally IIs



## Hambone (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Just got a 66 LeMans Convertible. It needs tires hate the craggers on it. Saw refurbished 15X7s for 67-77 GTO/Firebird with correct bolt pattern will they fit? Their asking $650.


Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They should fit. 
Too bad you don't like the Cragars, I think they look good and are period correct. A buddy makes eccentric rings to perfectly center the rims and eliminate any vibration coming from the uni-lug design.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

vintage cragars were not uni-lug. Any 5 x 4-3/4 bolt pattern wheel will work.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> They should fit.
> Too bad you don't like the Cragars, I think they look good and are period correct. A buddy makes eccentric rings to perfectly center the rims and eliminate any vibration coming from the uni-lug design.


Still wish he would grab a Keystone and start making rings for them....:cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> They should fit.
> Too bad you don't like the Cragars, I think they look good and are period correct. A buddy makes eccentric rings to perfectly center the rims and eliminate any vibration coming from the uni-lug design.


Cragars are cool. American Racing with gray spokes (homage to "Bullitt") are good in my view.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm with these guys. Rally II's always look "wrong" to me on pre- '67 cars. They will fit, though.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

The rally II's look good on a 66 body but I like the rally 1's but not enough to pay what they want new. I like the s/s on them too but there are a bunch runnin around. I went with the crager street pro chrome on mine.


----------



## Hambone (Jul 21, 2011)

Went with the Rally IIs. Couldn't see buying new tires for rims I didn't want. Oringally just wanted some temp tires to get me through to the fall amd next summer but with the 14" wheels there are no cheap tires. Right now planning on BF Goodrich TAs 215/70 all around want to be able to rotate them. I have Goodrich 37s on my truck and they ride great. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

68greengoat said:


> Still wish he would grab a Keystone and start making rings for them....:cheers


If I had one.....:willy:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

:willy::willy::willy::willy::willy::willy::willy:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> If I had one.....:willy:


There must be one around somewhere.:willy::willy::willy::willy::willy:   :cheers


----------

